# Name the old TV adverts ?



## David H (Aug 21, 2012)

*1.*







____________

*2.*






____________

*3.*






_____________

*4.*


----------



## David H (Aug 21, 2012)

Really surprised nobody has answered these, or are you all born after 1970 ??

*
Clue for No1. a wee dram*


*Clue for No.2 The glass gives it away*


*Clue for No. 3 Beautiful skin*


*Clue for No. 4  Don't forget them Mum!*


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

Is 2 Carlsberg? I know it's a scene from Ice Cold In Alex, but can't remember which beer it was and can't make it out from the picture 

Is 3 Palmolive? Or Cusson's Imperial Leather?


----------



## David H (Aug 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Is 2 Carlsberg? I know it's a scene from Ice Cold In Alex, but can't remember which beer it was and can't make it out from the picture
> 
> Is 3 Palmolive? Or Cusson's Imperial Leather?




Well done on 2 it was Carlsberg, and 3 was Katie Boyle and 'Camay' soap.

1. was Drambuie

4 was Rowantree's Fruit Gums.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

David H said:


> Well done on 2 it was Carlsberg, and 3 was Katie Boyle and 'Camay' soap.
> 
> 1. was Drambuie
> 
> 4 was Rowantree's Fruit Gums.



Ah yes, Camay!  Don't remember the others though, but my dad always had a bottle of Drambuie in during the 70s - perhaps he was influenced by the advert!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 3, 2012)

From the pics, I only remembered that the Ice Cold in Alex ad was for a lager, but couldn't remember which one.

xx


----------

